
Why tech leaders think Second Life could be a gold mine. - Jan. 22, 2007 - nir
http://money.cnn.com/2007/01/22/magazines/fortune/whatsnext_secondlife.fortune/index.htm
======
unoti
I used to work for Linden Lab, makers of Second Life. A few months ago I
resigned to work full time on this game within Second Life,
<http://flurbils.com>. I'm actually making more money now than I did working
for the man. Plus this way I get to give fun directly to people around the
world, and it's great fun.

I actually know quite a few people who make their entire living in Second
Life-- some of whom do astonishingly well. The great thing about making your
living from micropayments is that you have lots of customers. This is much
better than past solo gigs I've done, where the majority of my income is from
a small number of customers, at times as small as one. Much easier to feel
confident about the income stream when it comes from thousands of users
instead of few.

